# Fighting bucks



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

I got pictures of a 4 point and 8 point fighting then about an hour later the 8 point is fighting a nice 10. just thought you guys would enjoy the pics! I was suprised to see them fighting so early but I am figuring that with this cold weather they are splitting up a little bit sooner than usual. Also saw some scrapes this weekend


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

Great pics thanks for sharing.... Where abouts are those taken at northern or southern Ohio?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Deer look to be southern OH deer. Ive seen enough deer to tell the antlers. Goodluck with them! this rain needs to turn to snow and we'll be in buisness!


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

The one on the left looks like his neck just may be swellin a little 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

LilSiman/Medina said:


> Deer look to be southern OH deer. Ive seen enough deer to tell the antlers. Goodluck with them! this rain needs to turn to snow and we'll be in buisness!


Sorry LilSiman. These are northern deer. Portage county


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Just sparring and practicing up.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Cool pics...thanks for sharing


----------

